# Gute Linux Grafikkarte - Nvidia oder ATI?

## DFanick

Guten Tag zusammen!

Meine Grafikkarte ist kaputt gegangen und nun will ich mir eine neue kaufen.

Bisher hatte ich eine Nvidia-Karte und war sehr zufrieden damit.

Kommen die neuen ATI-Treiber an die Leistungsfähigkeit der Nvidia-Treiber heran?

Dank im vorraus,

Dirk

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich kann dir nur nvidia empfehlen.die treiber sind leichten zu emergen und sind sogar unter windows besser. außerdem finde ich die nvidia-karten im generelen besser. Spiele laufen mehr auf nvidia als auf ati. naja.jeder hat eine andere meinung.

----------

## Frank1969

also ohne das ich jetzt viel über grafikkarten weiss, aber ziehe die nvidia jeder ati karte vor !!!

nicht das ati schlecht ist, hab auch eine, aber wie schon erwähnt, auch unter windows lief mit nvidia alles schneller und besser als mit ati.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Da kann ich nur zustimmen ATI hat einen besch******* Treiber Support und das unter

Linux noch mehr wie schon unter Windows (ich hab das W-Wort in den Mund genommen  :Mad:  )   :Cool: 

Der Treiber Support von Nvidia ist unübertroffen... merkt man schon beim besuchen

der Herstellerseiten...

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## DFanick

Na, dann hat sich die letzten Jahre wirklich nicht viel geändert.

Morgen gibt's Geld!

Dirk

----------

## zworK

Ich hab mir vor kurzem ein neues System zusammengebaut (Athlon64, PCIe mit NVIDIA). Ein

```
emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel
```

mit anschließendem Eintrag in die xorg.conf und der Treiber lief anstandslos.

Auf meinem 1 1/2 Jahre altem Laptop mit einer Radeon 9000 Mobility läuft der offizielle Radeon Treiber bis heut nicht vernünftig...

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Naja, ich hab da zwei Nvidia-Grafikkarten und auch nach monatelangem Experimentieren verweiget mir der nvidida-Treiber unter Gentoo seinen Dienst. Hab's schon mit ner anderen Distribution versucht. Da ging's ohne Probleme.

----------

## DFanick

Im Moment hab ich ersatzweise 'ne Nvidia-PCI-TNT2 mit 32mb am laufen. Die läuft unter SuSE mit den Nvidia-Treibern, unter Gentoo jedoch nicht. Die neueren Treiber-Versionen scheinen die TNT2-PCI nicht mehr zu unterstützen.

Egal, morgen kauf' ich mir eine.

Irgendwelche Tips, welches günstige Nvidia-Modell man sich am besten genehmigen könnte?

Danke,

Dirk

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Hab's schon mit ner anderen Distribution versucht. Da ging's ohne Probleme.

 

Was wohl ein Zeichen dafür ist, dass unter Gentoo etwas mit deiner Konfiguration nicht stimmt. Jedenfalls sieht es nicht so aus als währe es die Schuld des Treibers.

Ich hätte früher mal probleme den nvidia Treiber über portage zu installieren. Mit dem nvidia-installer von der nvidia Seite ging es aber ohne Probleme. Anschließend musste ich ebenfalls nur noch die xorg.conf kurz anpassen (richtigen Treiber eintragen und ein paar Optionen für den nvidia Treiber anpassen).

Mittlerweile geht es auch wieder ganz einfach mit emerge nvidia-kernel bzw. nvidia-glx und ich brauche den nvidia installer nicht mehr.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Ich poste dazu ja in nem anderen Thread. Derzeit bin ich noch an nem emerge -e world. Der nvidia-installer ist noch ne gute Idee. Danke. Ich probier's einfach weiter. Ich geb da nicht auf.  :Smile: 

----------

## EdtheRat

Für Nichtspieler: Ne Matrox - auch gute Treiberunsterstützung (jedenfalls für die meisten Modelle) unter Linux, gute Multimediaperformance, sehr gute Ergonomie (für Langzeitarbeiter am Rechner); für mich persönlich kommt nur noch ne Matrox ins Haus bzw. in den Rechner.

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

bin grade vor einigen monaten von Ati X800 Pro auf Nvidia GF 6600 GT zurückgewechselt weil ati in jederlei hinsicht einfach nur erbärmlich war.

-Performance war ungefähr der GF6600 ebenbürtig, dummerweise kostete die karte das doppelte

-Die Binary Driver von Ati sind eine gottverdammte Frechheit, kollidieren für ihr leben gerne mit framebuffern, startet den xserver regelmäßig nur mit 60hz obwohl der screen 100 könnte usw...

Ich würde, (die Auswahl auf Nvidia und Ati beschränkt) nur nvidia nehmen. Matrox sind feine karten aber so unverhältnismäßig teuer das sie keine alternative sind (zumal 3D praktisch nich vorhanden).

Bei meiner X800 habbich ca 2 Wochen gebraucht bis sie solala lief, bei nvidia lief sie nach 10 min perfekt...

----------

## Sourcecode

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> Da kann ich nur zustimmen ATI hat einen besch******* Treiber Support und das unter
> 
> Linux noch mehr wie schon unter Windows (ich hab das W-Wort in den Mund genommen  )  
> 
> Der Treiber Support von Nvidia ist unübertroffen... merkt man schon beim besuchen
> ...

 

Sehe ich auch so, Ich nutze nur NVIDIA, habe aber schon mit ATI KArten auf Linux Ebene bei Freunden gearbeitet und es gab immer mal irgendwo Probleme mit den Dngern ( Das fängt beim Treibersupport an, und hört bei der 3D Beschleunigung, OpenGL und die Speziellen Sachen wie Trasnparenz und co auf. )

ATI = Hell!

----------

## psyqil

 *DFanick wrote:*   

> Im Moment hab ich ersatzweise 'ne Nvidia-PCI-TNT2 mit 32mb am laufen. Die läuft unter SuSE mit den Nvidia-Treibern, unter Gentoo jedoch nicht. Die neueren Treiber-Versionen scheinen die TNT2-PCI nicht mehr zu unterstützen.

 So eine hab ich auch noch:

```
~$ cat /etc/portage/package.mask

>=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7664

>=media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7664
```

----------

## hoschi

Intel - sind zwar lahm, dafür sind auch die Treiber aktueller Chips im Kernel unter GPL.

ATi wäre denkbar bis zur 9250, da waren die Treiber noch offen.

Ansonsten kann man sagen dass ATi gut daran täte gar keine Treiber mehr zu schreiben, egal für welches Betriebssystem,

wenn die Spezifikationen offen legen würde wären sie wohl sogar mal Konkurrenzfähig zu Nvidia.

Das schlimmste Verbrechen sind die instabilen 30MB Treiber (ISDN-Killer), auf Basis von .Net (60MB), die dann nicht funktionieren...seit dem fürchten sich auch Windows-Nutzer vor dem Wort "Abhängigkeit"

----------

## ratamohata

ich kann dazu folgendes sagen: icg versuche seit einer woche meine graka (ati) zum laufen zu bringen,- WUT!!

die 8.14 treiber z.B.: ich habe zwei tfts nur einer geht. der "bigdesktop" ist eine  Frechheit und das tool fglrxconfig produziert eine unvollständige xorg. Das grafische Konftool ist eine Beleidigung.

8.16. treiber. besser, aber der zweite Monitor geht trotzdem nicht....

KEINE ATI (es sei denn, du willst meine, billig abzugeben  :Wink:  )

----------

## Genone

 *DFanick wrote:*   

> Irgendwelche Tips, welches günstige Nvidia-Modell man sich am besten genehmigen könnte?

 

Kommt drauf an was du unter günstig verstehst ... die 6600 GT oder die normale 6800 hat ein ganz gutes Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis.

----------

## loki99

Wenn du eine neue Karte kaufst würde ich auch die 6600GT empfehlen. Ein Freund von mir hat sie sich zugelegt (ca. 150) und ist sehr zufrieden. 

Wenn du es aber wirklich billig haben willst, würde ich eine ATI9200 nehmen. Der Open Source Treiber ist echt flott und stabil.

----------

## macpogo

ich hab auch die 6600gt und bin sehr zufrieden damit. kann ich nur empfehlen

----------

## tornamodo

hey - zufällig hab ich die GeForce 6600 GT. erschwingliche  150.

thats very nice:

 *Quote:*   

> $ glxgears 
> 
> 50282 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10056.400 FPS
> 
> 52733 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10546.600 FPS
> ...

 

ut2004 and so is running on max quality and it's really fun!

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

nochen vote für die gf 6600, imo bester deal derzeit

----------

